# PC DIY Guys



## chimuelo (Sep 2, 2016)

Its only dual core.
But some folks dont need quads or even hyperthreading.

http://pcpartpicker.com/b/zVsJ7P


----------



## Zookes (Sep 4, 2016)

Hopefully it is performing well for you.

Sadly, there was a possibility to double the performance for a similar price with a different CPU (4 cores, 4M cache).

Nice looking tho!


----------



## Suganthan (Sep 4, 2016)

But RAM can go upto 32 Gigs only right?


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 4, 2016)

I didnt build this.
Just admiring the talented builder and the Dual Core G Pentium.
Building my son a Zebra2 HZ + Keyscape/Omnisphere 2.1. Slave.
Like knowing each synth has its own core.
Had a dual core Wolfdale E8600 Conroe that kicked ass.
Thinking these newer dual cores might be similar.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Sep 4, 2016)

Suganthan said:


> But RAM can go upto 32 Gigs only right?


With only two slots, the safe assumption is that it holds 16GB max (2x 8GB)


----------



## Zookes (Sep 4, 2016)

chimuelo said:


> a dual core Wolfdale E8600 Conroe that kicked ass.
> Thinking these newer dual cores might be similar.


According to Passmark benchmarks, the G3258 from this build performs considerably better than the E8600.

Interesting, considering Pentium has half the cache. Maybe this is thanks to newer generation architecture.


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 4, 2016)

Of course it does.

Cache is a factor with multiple cores.
New Gen CPUs since the on die memory controller allowed me to use Native and DSP hardware ditching my former 28U/ 3 tier synth rig.

Just want to see how good smaller form factor mission specific rigs work.
A sampler ITX, a synth ITX and a DAW based laptop appeals to my power mobility needs.

After gigs is when I am most motivated but setting up racks and towers and 88 noters destroys my workflow.


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 4, 2016)

Decided to just link up some innovative builds here.

http://pcpartpicker.com/b/3xyfrH


----------



## woodslanding (Sep 10, 2016)

Hey, realized I don't think I ever posted any pics of my build. It's been running great, handled all the outdoor gigs this summer without overheating.... got my latency cut in half to 128, and it makes a huge difference. I basically don't think about it any more. 

Much thanks for your help with the build!

cheers,
-eric

Intel 5775c--Gigabyte GA-Z97n--Samsung 950 512gb M2 NVME on pci buss--Noctua NH-L9i--Morex 557--16 GB RAM


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 13, 2016)

Thats nice..
Glad you like the 5775C.
Its my best CPU and the Z97 using M.2s are incredible when they go direct to the CPU.
Even if they throttle down the NVMe > CPU performance far exceeds anything else on X99/Z170.

We got lucky from the cache on the CPU and the direct CPU link.
Z170s PCH is an extra stop, and 6700k has 8mb shared cache. Still fast, but much hotter than my 37C 65watt i7 5775C...

Have fun and may glorious gigs come your way.


----------

